# Tae Kwon Do tournaments for adults?



## bjjcompete (Mar 8, 2012)

I trained in Tae Kwon Do back in college. I only went to one tournament, but it was pretty fun. Now that I am competing in grappling tournaments, it got me thinking about tae kwon do tournaments. Does anyone know if they do TKD tournaments for adults (I'm 26)? If not, are there karate tournaments?


----------



## Kinghercules (Mar 9, 2012)

bjjcompete said:


> I trained in Tae Kwon Do back in college. I only went to one tournament, but it was pretty fun. Now that I am competing in grappling tournaments, it got me thinking about tae kwon do tournaments. Does anyone know if they do TKD tournaments for adults (I'm 26)? If not, are there karate tournaments?



Ummm....yeah....they do.
A pretty good website is "Karate Tournament Central" (http://www.karatetournaments.com). They have a whole list of tournaments that might interest you.
Or you can checkout "USA Taekwondo" (http://usa-taekwondo.us/).


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, depending on type of competition you are looking for (olympic rules or traditional 3 point style), there are plentiful.  My school just competed at the GM Sok Ho KANG's 39th Annual U.S. Open Martial Arts Championships in Charleston, WV.


----------



## Kinghercules (Mar 9, 2012)

SahBumNimRush said:


> Oh yeah, depending on type of competition you are looking for (olympic rules or traditional 3 point style), there are plentiful.  My school just competed at the GM Sok Ho KANG's 39th Annual U.S. Open Martial Arts Championships in Charleston, WV.



Oh thats the US Open yall was talkin about in the other forum.  I thought yall were referring to the one in FL thats held in July.

I see your students have nice techniques.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 9, 2012)

Kinghercules said:


> Oh thats the US Open yall was talkin about in the other forum.  I thought yall were referring to the one in FL thats held in July.
> 
> I see your students have nice techniques.



Thank you for the kind remarks.  Yeah, there are quite a few tournaments with the name "U.S. Open"  Master Critzos brings his naval cadets every year.  Maybe you all can make it next year.. .


----------



## Kinghercules (Mar 9, 2012)

SahBumNimRush said:


> Thank you for the kind remarks.  Yeah, there are quite a few tournaments with the name "U.S. Open"  Master Critzos brings his naval cadets every year.  Maybe you all can make it next year.. .



LOL!!
I have no choice but to be kind now.....it seems a few ppl from here had wrote my Sensei about my behavior.

But yeah Master Critzos gets around!!  He keep askin me to come up to the Academy but I just cant make it way up there.
But hopefully I can make it next year.  I didnt know about that one.  I do want to try to make it down to FL to the other US Open.

I really got my eyes on the Kyokushin Karate All American Open.
Can you imagine?  A TSD TKD traditionalist fightin in an all Japanese joint?  LOL!!!


----------



## Marcy Shoberg (Jul 4, 2012)

My dojang participates in WTF taekwondo tournaments.  Here in the desert southwest, kids can always expect to have good divisions at tournaments but for adults, it's best have one's instructor call ahead and see if there is good competition preregistered.  Sometimes there are enough adults to make good divisions and sometimes there are not.


----------

